# Smoke/Roast Kielbasa with Garden Produce



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

Fresh from the Garden










Preparing corn harvested yesterday:
Brined overnight





Pulled back the husks, buttered and seasoned





Tied up with butcher string





In the smoker at 215 degrees


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

That looks so good.  Makes my chicken gravy and veggies over mash look sad...comfort food day, Shrek doesn't feel good.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

Well when someone does not feel that comfort food is a must.
Wish I had chicken gravy and veggies over mash, what to trade.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Well when someone does not feel that comfort food is a must.
> Wish I had chicken gravy and veggies over mash, what to trade.



Sorry, we just got done shoveling it in...


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Great Pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing compares to home grown veggies!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks wonderful. Are those Chinese long beans on the right? Do they taste different from standard string beans?


----------



## mamacia (Jun 4, 2012)

That looks absolutely fabulous and healthy. I am hungry.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Looks wonderful. Are those Chinese long beans on the right? Do they taste different from standard string beans?


Thank you and no the beans are Asparagus Beans they have a hint of of asparagus, mushrooms, and beans flavor with some sweetness.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, yeah, served on the nice Panini bread, yum. Thanks for the picks.
Why do you tight the corn though?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Oh, yeah, served on the nice Panini bread, yum. Thanks for the picks.
> Why do you tight the corn though?



We soak the corn in a salt and sugar brine overnight, pull the husks back to butter and season the corn and then tie the husks to protect the corn on the grill or in the smoker.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thank you and no the beans are Asparagus Beans they have a hint of of asparagus, mushrooms, and beans flavor with some sweetness.



I had to look that up, since I'm not familiar with them, and guess what? Asparagus bean is another name for Chinese long beans!  

From Wikipedia: "Vigna unguiculata subsp. sesquipedalis is a legume cultivated to be eaten as green pods. It is known as the yardlong bean, bora, long-podded cowpea, asparagus bean, snake bean, or Chinese long bean."

I'd love to grow these. Have you grown them before? Do you think they would do well over the summer, if I could find seeds and plant them now? The Wikipedia page says they thrive in hot weather. Thanks!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

We live in Savannah, GA and hot is the name of the game in the summer.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> We soak the corn in a salt and sugar brine overnight, pull the husks back to butter and season the corn and then tie the husks to protect the corn on the grill or in the smoker.


 
 Thank you, I understand that, I do something similar, but why do you have to tie the husk on to the corn? Wouldn't simply putting back in its place work? I guess I am trying to understand if there is a noticeable advantage of doing the wrapping with the string versus, what I do simply putting husk back?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you, I understand that, I do something similar, but why do you have to tie the husk on to the corn? Wouldn't simply putting back in its place work? I guess I am trying to understand if there is a noticeable advantage of doing the wrapping with the string versus, what I do simply putting husk back?


My question to you would be if you are satisfied with simply putting husk back then why ask even ask me.  Also I am happy this works fine for you.

To me there is a advantage but to you maybe not. I have had the husks pull away from the corn as the husks dry resulting in burnt corn which created a corn shortage at meal time. This has never happen since we started tiring the husks.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2012)

Aha, but that is why I am asking, maybe I am missing something, maybe your way is better. Maybe you are a profecioanal, and I am simply runn home and make something to eat kind of guy. If I do not ask questions how else am I going to learn.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> We live in Savannah, GA and hot is the name of the game in the summer.



Yes, it's pretty hot here during the summer, too  I was wondering whether, if I planted seeds now, they would do well in the heat, or whether they needed to be planted earlier.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, it's pretty hot here during the summer, too  I was wondering whether, if I planted seeds now, they would do well in the heat, or whether they needed to be planted earlier.



I say go for it.  Our garden produces all summer up into November.  I do have an automatic water system that waters the garden 5 times a day and I am sure that makes a difference.


----------

